
Denuvo protected games are getting cracked on average after 74 days - walterstucco
https://www.iscracked.info/?1
======
coretx
Unless the developer accidentally delivers a slim .exe without malware and and
a fat one with said malware. In this case, there is no need to crack so why
would they?

Source:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/CrackWatch/comments/fli390/um_guys_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/CrackWatch/comments/fli390/um_guys_i_think_i_cracked_doom_eternal_serious/)

[ Link about Doom Eternal launched with and without malware - 0day news. ;-) ]

~~~
vasyl_s
It's pretty cool to see a zero day "crack" again
[https://www.iscracked.info/is-doom-eternal-
cracked](https://www.iscracked.info/is-doom-eternal-cracked)

~~~
coretx
I'm no fan of Denuvo, but cut them some slack! Simply swapping the names of
two executables - the clean version only being there accidentally - is no real
"crack". Although i understand why your source presents it as such and
admittedly giggled behind my desk while reading it.

------
ackbar03
How does one go about cracking denuvo? I haven't actually tried before and not
much of a gamer, but for some of the regular software I've pretty much been
able to just RE it, find the location where the checks are made, and patch it.
Then again I haven't really tried with more secure software such as Microsoft
office products, photoshop etc.

~~~
RL_Quine
Remember it's not security, but obfuscation.

Many of these systems are just continuations of anti cracking schemes that go
back to the 80s, littering the checks for piracy throughout the software in
otherwise unrelated function calls and causing them to be tripped in
situations that aren't necessarily the initial bring up.

Modern software like this is more akin to malware than license checks. Many of
them will try to detect containerization, virtualization, and tools which
might be used to monitor their memory to defeat the checks. Most run with root
privileges and will install their own extra malware to try and detect
tampering outside of the actual binaries. This is very similar to the
detection that are done to try and defeat anti malware scanners. You can get
around this by using hardware memory editing devices which are sometimes used
to cheat in games without any ability to be detected.

~~~
ackbar03
Do you have any recommended resources regarding the mardware memory editing
devices you mentioned? Haven't actually heard of those mentioned before, at
least not that commonly

~~~
Deathmax
The cheats make use of PCIe's ability to perform DMA. One example I found was
[https://github.com/EngineOwningSoftware/pcileech-
webradar](https://github.com/EngineOwningSoftware/pcileech-webradar).

------
friendlybus
Protecting the big launch week could pay for itself in security fees.

~~~
clarry
How would you ever know?

~~~
Jaxkr
It’s the reason Denuvo is still in business. Companies know it gets cracked,
but they buy it to protect the sales right after release.

